# Sumter County



## Researcher31726 (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone hunting up here?
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 22, 2007)

Heard on the news that folks between Americus and leslie got some tough weather last night.
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 5, 2007)

Anything goin on up here?
Sue


----------



## Killer (Oct 11, 2007)

I was hunting in Sumter County about a week ago and saw 2 little bucks ( small 8 and spike) and 3 does.  Decided to stick a doe.  Man it was still hot, but they were funneling through between a gas line and a cut corn field.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 11, 2007)

Killer,
Supposed to be a cool spell coming in. Hope so. Glad you got some meat for the freezer.
Sue


----------



## BRIAN1 (Nov 23, 2007)

*HOGS*

Anybody Got A Place I Could Shoot A Hog On Near Americus/smithville. I Am Dying To Put Some Pork In The Freezer. Just Let Me Know. Thanks.

Brian


----------

